# ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=austin%27s+p...d=0CBUQpQY&sa=X
*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

u know iam there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 03:11 AM~15596299
> *u know iam there homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*FREE PIZZA BUFFET FOR 2 WITH ENTRY!!!* :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15597034
> *FREE PIZZA BUFFET FOR 2 WITH ENTRY!!! :0
> *


nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

san antonio locked and loaded


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15597034
> *FREE PIZZA BUFFET FOR 2 WITH ENTRY!!! :0
> *


 :0 

i hope they are prepared lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 8 2009, 10:24 AM~15597426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i said lol :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show
> 
> Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 09:44 AM~15597034
> *FREE PIZZA BUFFET FOR 2 WITH ENTRY!!! :0
> *



does that include also playn the video games ?
:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I will be the to support the cause


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85+Nov 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15600375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT FOR THIS ONE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15602370
> *HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT FOR THIS ONE
> *


254 will definitely be in the building


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15602684
> *254 will definitely be in the building
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ILL TRY TO MAKE IT HOMIE WANNA C THE FAMILY B4 X-MASS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

bout how many cars can fit inside?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15603694
> *ILL TRY TO MAKE IT HOMIE WANNA C THE FAMILY B4 X-MASS
> *


cool... let me know if yall need a room


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15604001
> *bout how many cars can fit inside?
> *


the cars will be outside


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

saw the trophies yesterday :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...and the Best Of Shows :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 8 2009, 07:30 PM~15600393
> *does that include also playn the video games ?
> :biggrin:
> *



No just food. Everybody has to pay when they walk in, regardless if your eating or not. The show is free to spectators, and all entries will get 2 band per entry only.


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15597034
> *FREE PIZZA BUFFET FOR 2 WITH ENTRY!!! :0
> *


did u day free pizza :h5: san antonio chapter will be there for sure to help out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15606469
> *No just food. Everybody has to pay when they walk in, regardless if your eating or not. The show is free to spectators, and all entries will get 2 band per entry only.
> *


so then its not REALLY free , if we have to PAY to enter the building ?? 
I hope ya have port a potties outside if not you will have to pay at least 10$ to use it in side. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:54 AM~15606653
> *did u day free pizza  :h5:  san antonio chapter will be there for sure to help out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15600393
> *does that include also playn the video games ?
> :biggrin:
> *


if you never been to parks n pizza, the arcade games are free, you only have to pay for the games that give out tickets and pool tabeles. and all the rides outside ,you have to pay for. but the kids will have a great time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15607572
> *so  then its not REALLY free , if we have to PAY to enter the building ??
> I hope ya have port a potties outside if not you will have to pay at least 10$ to use it in side.  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


never use a port a potty around alex's kids.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15608199
> *never use a port a potty around alex's kids.....
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: as my friend says'"oh that's different "


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 12:20 PM~15607572
> *so  then its not REALLY free , if we have to PAY to enter the building ??
> I hope ya have port a potties outside if not you will have to pay at least 10$ to use it in side.  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


spectators (with out wrist bands) will have to pay to get in the door just as if they went on a regular day

we got yall


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*PEE FOR FREE!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15608199
> *never use a port a potty around alex's kids.....
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 01:17 PM~15608352
> *PEE FOR FREE!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: calm down damn, just had to clearify. well be there either way :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 01:28 PM~15608471
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  calm down damn, just had to clearify.  well be there  either way :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin: just wanted to clear that up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

quick?? are we (the competiters) limited on space? that way I don't take everything for display.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15609096
> *quick?? are we (the competiters) limited on space? that way I don't take everything for display.
> *


you can do full display


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15609142
> *you can do full display
> *


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

so u get free pizza and free indoor arcade games, sounds good!

 




> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 02:17 PM~15608352
> *spectators (with out wrist bands) will have to pay to get in the door just as if they went on a regular day
> 
> we got yall
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

The car show will be fun but we want to raise as many toys as we can for the kids so tell as many people you can lets try to fill up some trucks and make some kids happy for christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15609678
> *The car show will be fun but we want to raise as many toys as we can for the kids so tell as many people you can lets try to fill up some trucks and make some kids happy for christmas. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...



free pizza ey?

i WILL be there fo sho :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 9 2009, 04:20 PM~15610286
> *free pizza ey?
> 
> i WILL be there fo sho  :cheesy:
> *


i knew that would be thing to get everyone there... either free pizza or wet t-shirt contest :0 pizza fits the occasion better  j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, RFFR, biggboy

whats up bROthers?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Im going to call you bRO!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 04:24 PM~15609693
> *x2
> *


x200000000000 :biggrin: 
Well said Brian!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sounds like this is gonna be a really good show.. hope everyone shows up so we can all chill and enjoy the day thats wha i love bout the carshows. glad i dont gotta pay 10 dollars to take a piss :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 05:36 PM~15612017
> *sounds like this is gonna be a really good show.. hope everyone shows up so we can all chill and enjoy the day thats wha i love bout the carshows. glad i dont gotta pay 10 dollars to take a piss  :biggrin:
> *


* número uno is free, pero número dos, pos that's another story. Bwahahahaha!!!!! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 9 2009, 07:27 PM~15612616
> * número uno is free, pero número dos, pos that's another story. Bwahahahaha!!!!!
> *


si mon :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 06:36 PM~15612017
> *sounds like this is gonna be a really good show.. hope everyone shows up so we can all chill and enjoy the day thats wha i love bout the carshows. glad i dont gotta pay 10 dollars to take a piss  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

OVER 14 CLASSES!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634, *RECKLESS RAUL*


whats up cuz? i got you on the hotel if you want to come down :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 09:32 PM~15614157
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634, RECKLESS RAUL
> whats up cuz?  i got you on the hotel if you want to come down :biggrin:
> *


hey by the way shoot me some info on which hotel you work at again and how much? one night i had the hardest time finding one and had to go all the way out to roundrock but it was worth it :biggrin: i mite get 1 for that weekend just to kick back n chill


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 11:04 PM~15615562
> *hey by the way shoot me some info on which hotel you work at again and how much? one night i had the hardest time finding one and had to go all the way out to roundrock but it was worth it  :biggrin:  i mite get 1 for that weekend just to kick back n chill
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS A HOTEL ROOM PM OR CALL ME, ILL GET YOU A GOOD DEAL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15615907
> *IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS A HOTEL ROOM PM OR CALL ME, ILL GET YOU A GOOD DEAL
> *


ill hit u up after the houston show homie and i will have a car trailer so dose the hotel have room 4 dat


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

save me a spot bRO, i will be there after i am done banging out here in iraq.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 10 2009, 12:19 AM~15616430
> *ill hit u up after the houston show homie and i will have a car trailer so dose the hotel have room 4 dat
> *


yeah plenty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Nov 10 2009, 07:45 AM~15618049
> *save me a spot bRO, i will be there after i am done banging out here in iraq.
> *


cool... we'll do that :biggrin: 

be safe out there bRO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15609678
> *The car show will be fun but we want to raise as many toys as we can for the kids so tell as many people you can lets try to fill up some trucks and make some kids happy for christmas. :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: 
X100


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15624366
> *cant wait :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15624366
> *cant wait :biggrin:
> *



Same here bRO...... Going to be fun! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624605
> *Same here bRO...... Going to be fun! :biggrin:
> *


can i go? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2009, 06:12 PM~15624775
> *can i go? :biggrin:
> *


sure you can :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 10 2009, 05:25 PM~15624978
> *sure you can :biggrin:
> *


can i bring a surprise? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15625026
> *can i bring a surprise? :0
> *


yes  

you and your surprises :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634
:nicoderm:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave: 

i am excited about this show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

me too :biggrin: its gonna be a good one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so if we get there early we can get an inside spot?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 08:49 AM~15631513
> *so if we get there early we can get an inside spot?
> *


no lol cars will be outside


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 09:26 AM~15631759
> *no lol cars will be outside
> *


you sure?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 AM~15631833
> *you sure?
> *


youre confusing me now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 10:20 AM~15632210
> *youre confusing me now
> *


don't hurt yourself :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 10:20 AM~15632210
> *youre confusing me now
> *


just let me know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, MiKLO, BOSSHAWG

ROLLERZ...... WELL ALMOST LOL :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2009, 10:28 AM~15632283
> *SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, MiKLO, BOSSHAWG
> 
> ROLLERZ...... WELL ALMOST LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 11 2009, 10:26 AM~15632262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2009, 10:28 AM~15632283
> *SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, MiKLO, BOSSHAWG
> 
> ROLLERZ...... WELL ALMOST LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what uuup?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 11:39 AM~15633004
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15633412
> *
> *


 :biggrin: WILL PASSIONATE RIDES BE IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*WHAT OTHER CAR CLUBS ARE COIMING FOR THAT MOST MEMBERS TROPHY?* :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: EVERYBODY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, SouthsideLife


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 11 2009, 12:50 PM~15633710
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: EVERYBODY
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

what up :wave:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 11 2009, 03:06 PM~15635421
> *what up :wave:
> *


Was up fellows...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 11:28 AM~15633516
> *:biggrin: WILL PASSIONATE RIDES BE IN THE HOUSE?
> *


trying to....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 11 2009, 05:06 PM~15635973
> *trying  to....
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15633516
> *:biggrin: WILL PASSIONATE RIDES BE IN THE HOUSE?
> *


Passionate Rides has their toy drive/carshow in Waco on Dec 5th 

Miklo u goin? 
ill be at that 1 too :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15633483
> *lol
> no.
> *


what if i pre register? bring some flyers to magnificos and ill pay ya then. cuz i need an inside spot


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 05:30 PM~15636249
> *Passionate Rides has their toy drive/carshow in Waco on Dec 5th
> 
> Miklo u goin?
> ...


yeah ill be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 05:31 PM~15636264
> *what if i pre register? bring some flyers to magnificos and ill pay ya then. cuz i need an inside spot
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15636332
> *
> *


nevermind i just found out yall not lettin any cars inside.. 


you could've just told me that earlier  :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15604001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15636858
> *:biggrin:
> *


well i know that now.. ur late :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 06:26 PM~15636872
> *well i know that now.. ur late  :banghead:
> *


lol... were you going to try and come down the night before?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:49 AM~15605327
> *...and the Best Of Shows :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Best Car/Truck
Best Bike


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2009, 06:39 PM~15637020
> *
> *


whats up homie


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15633516
> *:biggrin: WILL PASSIONATE RIDES BE IN THE HOUSE?
> *


TTT :biggrin: 

ID LIKE A HAMBURGER XTRA CHEESE PIZZA PLZ :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15637826
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> ID LIKE A HAMBURGER XTRA CHEESE PIZZA PLZ  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT

4 da homies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 04:27 PM~15610365
> *i knew that would be thing to get everyone there... either free pizza or wet t-shirt contest  :0  pizza fits the occasion better  j/k :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



WAIT HOLD ON A SECOND, IS IT GONNA BE CHILLY OUTSIDE? :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15597034
> *FREE KRISPY KREME DOUGHNUTS FOR BREAKFAST* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 12 2009, 01:11 AM~15641125
> *WAIT HOLD ON A SECOND, IS IT GONNA BE CHILLY OUTSIDE?  :cheesy:
> *


lol there should be a preshow party somewhere..at the Pink Monkey :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15643062
> *lol there should be a preshow party somewhere..at the Pink Monkey  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we could all go do something


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 AM~15642928
> *FREE KRISPY KREME DOUGHNUTS FOR BREAKFAST*  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 12 2009, 11:23 AM~15644031
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: what up P Nut?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what time is move in ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15644719
> *what time is move in ?
> *


8a-12p


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Flyers? :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Nov 12 2009, 06:48 PM~15648254
> *Flyers?  :dunno:
> *


in the next day or so... they're being finished up tonight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 12 2009, 12:11 AM~15641125
> *WAIT HOLD ON A SECOND, IS IT GONNA BE CHILLY OUTSIDE?  :cheesy:
> *


***** stfu. dont ask stupid questions. lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 10:02 PM~15650302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a quick question.. like say you coming from Temple going south.. what side of 35 is this place at? can u name some of the businesses that are around there .. 

i know where howard lane is but thats about it ..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15650365
> *just a quick question.. like say you coming from Temple going south.. what side of 35 is this place at? can u name some of the businesses that are around there ..
> 
> i know where howard lane is but thats about it ..
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=austin%27s+p...d=0CBUQpQY&sa=X

its by this road called Frontage Road j/k lol

its right past Joy Of Austin (strip club, you should already know)  it will be on your right side


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 10:13 PM~15650431
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?q=austin%27s+p...d=0CBUQpQY&sa=X
> 
> its by this road called Frontage Road j/k lol
> ...


lol k got cha .. man i really suck at maps but its Austin not Houston so i shouldnt get lost too bad


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15650454
> *
> *


map shows its on da left side


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15650474
> *lol k got cha .. man i really suck at maps but its Austin not Houston so i shouldnt get lost too bad
> *


if you get lost just call and we'll go find you :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15650474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going south on IH-35 homie, take the Grand Ave Parkway exit and then do the turn around back under the freeway and park is just a few miles up on the right hand side of the frontage rd..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ONE MONTH AWAY...* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

today's Friday da 13th hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2009, 09:32 AM~15654055
> *today's Friday da 13th  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 10:38 AM~15654604
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 03:07 PM~15656851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
(JESUS IS ALIVE MINISTRIES CHURCH)
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 13.2009, 
MOVE IN 8am-1pm AWARDS 4pm 
ENTRY--$20 W/TOY 
$25 W/NO TOY 
BIKE ENTRY FEE $10 W/TOY 
$15 W/NO TOY
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT KEN AT 512 903-3770 
[email protected] 



Two shows in one day which one will I go to :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 13 2009, 03:16 PM~15656927
> *CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
> (JESUS IS ALIVE MINISTRIES CHURCH)
> SUNDAY, DECEMBER 13.2009,
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 13 2009, 05:29 PM~15657924
> *:h5:
> *


whats up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 12:31 PM~15633534
> *WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE COIMING FOR THAT MOST MEMBERS TROPHY? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 13 2009, 03:16 PM~15656927
> *CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
> Two shows in one day which one will I go to :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so wha are the 12 classes?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 08:37 AM~15662568
> *so wha are the 12 classes?
> *



dont worry miggy just come with a toy :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 06:37 AM~15662568
> *so wha are the 12 classes?
> *



Your typical classes at a show.. :biggrin: 
lowrider
luxury
donk
truck/suv
lowrider truck
import/euro
lowrider bike
motorcycle
bomb
muscle car/hot rod
classic and what ever else shows up.. :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what kind of toys?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2009, 08:45 AM~15663018
> *what kind of toys?
> *



adult.... :biggrin: 

Any unwrapped toy, stop at your local walmart and choose something that you like.. :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 07:37 AM~15662568
> *so wha are the 12 classes?
> *


there will be 15 classes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2009, 09:59 AM~15663128
> *there will be 15 classes
> *


well it says including best of show, best bike, and most entries 

so its really 12  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 14 2009, 09:42 AM~15662999
> *dont worry miggy just come with a toy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 10:02 AM~15663148
> *well it says including best of show, best bike, and most entries
> 
> so its really 12    :biggrin:
> *


there will be 15 classes, plus the best of shows and most entries


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15660873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 14 2009, 10:14 AM~15663223
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634, miggy254
:wave: sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2009, 10:13 AM~15663215
> *there will be 15 classes, plus the best of shows and most entries
> *


 :thumbsup: alreadyyyyyy :cheesy: 

i mite get on the mic n bust a flow 1 time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15663263
> *:thumbsup:  alreadyyyyyy  :cheesy:
> 
> i mite get on the mic n bust a flow 1 time
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15663263
> *:thumbsup:  alreadyyyyyy  :cheesy:
> 
> i mite get on the mic n bust a flow 1 time
> *


"2 5 4 to the cap i tal city Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy..." :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2009, 10:27 AM~15663281
> *"2 5 4  to the cap i tal city Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy Miggy..." :biggrin:
> *


iam gonna get wit Sleepy and see wha we can come up wit.. i heard he's good wit the harmonica and guitar.. if he can give me a good rhythm n blues beat man its gonna be onnnn

Brian you might need to bust out your drum set 



i can hear the crowd now :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 10:33 AM~15663321
> *iam gonna get wit Sleepy and see wha we can come up wit..  i heard he's good wit the  harmonica and guitar.. if he can give me a good rhythm n blues beat man its gonna be onnnn
> 
> Brian you might need to bust out your drum set
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15663321
> *iam gonna get wit Sleepy and see wha we can come up wit..  i heard he's good wit the  harmonica and guitar.. if he can give me a good rhythm n blues beat man its gonna be onnnn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ALRIGHT WE'RE GONNA TAKE A VOTE... HOW MANY OF YALL THINK THAT GARY SHOULD DRESS UP LIKE SANTA FOR THE SHOW? *

:wave: i do :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15663321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 * I second that. * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 14 2009, 11:42 AM~15663364
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15663395
> *ALRIGHT WE'RE GONNA TAKE A VOTE... HOW MANY OF YALL THINK THAT GARY SHOULD DRESS UP LIKE SANTA FOR THE SHOW?
> 
> :wave: i do :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15663990
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


Santa is suppose to be taller than the Elves!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15664809
> *Santa is suppose to be taller than the Elves!! :biggrin:
> *


so does this mean that you want to do it , you got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 10:33 AM~15663321
> *iam gonna get wit Sleepy and see wha we can come up wit..  i heard he's good wit the  harmonica and guitar.. if he can give me a good rhythm n blues beat man its gonna be onnnn
> 
> Brian you might need to bust out your drum set
> ...



this made me LOL :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 14 2009, 04:18 PM~15665446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 14 2009, 10:42 AM~15663364
> *put me down for background vocals and if you need a dancer on stage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

someone post a bulletin on myspace

so i can copy and paste it


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 15 2009, 01:51 AM~15669086
> * TTT
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15664809
> *Santa is suppose to be taller than the Elves!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt for the ATX homies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2009, 02:23 PM~15671459
> *ttt for the ATX homies
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2009, 05:44 PM~15672547
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how much for electricity?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15675017
> *how much for electricity?
> *


$500


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you can have electricity or Krispy Kreme... which one?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15675173
> *you can have electricity or Krispy Kreme... which one?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I WONDER WICH HE LL PICK :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15663395
> *ALRIGHT WE'RE GONNA TAKE A VOTE... HOW MANY OF YALL THINK THAT GARY SHOULD DRESS UP LIKE SANTA FOR THE SHOW?
> 
> :wave: i do :biggrin:
> *


I say either Gary or MIKLO :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 16 2009, 12:59 AM~15677087
> *I say either Gary or MIKLO :biggrin:
> *


i say both in one suit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 16 2009, 01:59 AM~15677087
> *I say either Gary or MIKLO :biggrin:
> *


alright youre for sure doin it now :biggrin: 

okay ill do it if Gary dresses like an elf


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 07:54 AM~15677688
> *i say both in one suit :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO

Whut up buddy, less than a week away. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 10:07 AM~15678339
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> 
> Whut up buddy, less than a week away. :biggrin:
> *


yep... cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2009, 10:11 PM~15675111
> *$500
> *


make payment if by check to squid
if cash just see me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Hope I can make it. Always down to help out the family. * :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 11:09 AM~15678797
> * Hope I can make it. Always down to help out the family.  :thumbsup:
> *


  i hope you can too bRO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 11:06 AM~15678771
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


i got 2 requests to see at this show if yall can get them to come out.. seen them at the San Antonio show and they was cool people ..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(83kaddy @ Nov 16 2009, 12:59 AM) 
I say either Gary or MIKLO 


i say both in one suit 





> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:30 AM~15677795
> *alright youre for sure doin it now :biggrin:
> 
> okay ill do it if Gary dresses like an elf
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 01:09 PM~15680602
> *Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested
> *


is it 25 for me too?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, degre576, 73monte




:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 04:12 PM~15681647
> *i got 2 requests to see at this show if yall can get them to come out.. seen them at the San Antonio show and they was cool people ..
> *


who?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 16 2009, 10:55 AM~15678668
> *make payment if by check to squid
> if cash just see me
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 16 2009, 05:03 PM~15682211
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: sup homie?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:55 PM~15684696
> *who?
> *


these nuts......and Mike Jones :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15684756
> *thes nuts......and Mike Jones :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 11:06 AM~15678771
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:55 PM~15684696
> *who?
> *


Locita and the Kueen


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15684756
> *these  nuts......and Mike Jones :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15685779
> *Locita and the Kueen
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15685779
> *Locita and the Kueen
> *


oh yea and tell SARollerz & Sleepy to get the strippers again.. they was hot


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15685938
> *oh yea and tell SARollerz & Sleepy to get the strippers again.. they was hot
> *


i dont know bout them :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, MR.64

:wave: how bout Midnight Memories? :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15685938
> *oh yea and tell SARollerz & Sleepy to get the strippers again.. they was hot
> *



THAT WASNT ME, AND I DOUBT JOHN HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT

IT WAS PROLLY OUR SPOKESPERSON RICH


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

3 Members: RO Sleepy,* miggy254*, MR.64



i dont think we need strippers at an event thats suppost to benifit kids :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:50 PM~15686330
> *THAT WASNT ME, AND I DOUBT JOHN HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT
> 
> IT WAS PROLLY OUR SPOKESPERSON RICH
> *


lol damn .. well Austin got some fine strippers .. some at the Pink Monkey got gun shot wounds though so i wouldnt pick thoses i think even a couple of em are pregnant


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO Sleepy, miggy254, MR.64, *MiKLO*


:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Miggy what are you tryin to turn this into??? :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 10:56 PM~15686411
> *Miggy what are you tryin to turn this into??? :roflmao:
> *


Entertainment for the whole community :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:55 PM~15686397
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO Sleepy, miggy254, MR.64, MiKLO
> :wave:
> *


whats up bROtha?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:56 PM~15686419
> *Entertainment for the whole community  :biggrin:
> *


more like the Kappa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 10:57 PM~15686436
> *whats up bROtha?
> *



chillin :biggrin: 

its cold outside


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:59 PM~15686463
> *chillin  :biggrin:
> 
> its cold outside
> *


hell yeah... this crazy ass weather


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 more days till Htown..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 11:00 PM~15686492
> *4 more days till Htown..
> *


yup its gonna be bad ass


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 11:00 PM~15686480
> *hell yeah... this crazy ass weather
> *




on a side note, how far is roundrock from pflugerville?

not because ima go and buy giant donuts that morning :ugh: just curious :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15686584
> *on a side note, how far is roundrock from pflugerville?
> 
> not because ima go and buy giant donuts that morning :ugh: just curious  :biggrin:
> *


like 10 mins apart or 5 if you drive like Miklo


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 11:07 PM~15686617
> *like 10 mins apart or 5 if you drive like Miklo
> *



:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy+Nov 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15686584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lol yeah its about 10 min.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, travieso1u

:wave: whats up bro, are you and Rocky gonna try and make it out? 

i got a 20x20 spot waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 11:28 PM~15686963
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, travieso1u
> 
> ...


is it inside?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bump TTT for my ATX bROthers. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 11:45 PM~15687226
> *is it inside?
> *


yes Miggy.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 06:29 AM~15689044
> *yes Miggy.
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 16 2009, 10:28 PM~15686963
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, travieso1u
> 
> ...


we going to try c how houston gose and on how im feeling i woke up sick today


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 09:22 AM~15689607
> *we going to try c how houston gose and on how im feeling i woke up sick today
> *


damn everyone is getting sick  i just got over mine... hope you get to feelin better and i hope yall can make it out here

hit me up later on


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill just post up outside then


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 AM~15689805
> *ill just post up outside then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 12:18 AM~15687617
> * Bump TTT for my ATX bROthers.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest, BOSSHAWG

whats up ROLLERZ!!!?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15608903
> *Park info:
> attractions
> pricing
> *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 10:09 AM~15690479
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest, BOSSHAWG
> 
> ...


Chilling at DA house until my dr's appointment!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15690555
> *Chilling at DA house until my dr's appointment!
> *


cool... good luck with that, hope they give you the good meds :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 10:22 AM~15690586
> *cool... good luck with that, hope they give you the good meds :biggrin:
> *



Same here.. Need to get better for H-Town..

What up B..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, *bbaker78634*, 83's Finest
how you feelin bro?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 12:25 PM~15690612
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, bbaker78634, 83's Finest
> how you feelin bro?
> *



starting to feel better that sh*t came quick I had to go to the doctor sunday. I have just been in the bed for the last 3 days.I am just trying to get better so i can go to h-town.

r u ok 83's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 17 2009, 11:31 AM~15690672
> *starting to feel better that sh*t came quick I had to go to the doctor sunday. I have just been in the bed for the last 3 days.I am just trying to get better so i can go to h-town.
> 
> r u ok 83's
> *


thats good


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 11:22 AM~15690586
> *cool... good luck with that, hope they give you the good meds :biggrin:
> *


and share them :biggrin: j/k bro hope everythings alright josh


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15685779
> *Locita and the Kueen
> *


*Locita will be in the house*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT * :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 04:29 PM~15693655
> * TTT  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club


:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 08:08 PM~15695278
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit yall gettin sick too? mine just started Sunday night and i hope it doesnt get any worse.. my whole body aches it sucks. hope i dont get any worse before the weekend ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 17 2009, 07:12 PM~15695323
> *sup homie
> *


chillin... how you been?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15695349
> *dammit yall gettin sick too? mine just started Sunday night and i hope it doesnt get any worse.. my whole body aches it sucks. hope i dont get any worse before the weekend ...
> *


that sucks  ... i guess its this weather


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 02:22 PM~15692403
> *Locita will be in the house
> *


Miggy will be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:20 PM~15695394
> *Miggy will be there
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 08:17 PM~15695370
> *chillin... how you been?
> *


jus gettin over a wicked cough


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 17 2009, 10:31 AM~15690672
> *starting to feel better that sh*t came quick I had to go to the doctor sunday. I have just been in the bed for the last 3 days.I am just trying to get better so i can go to h-town.
> 
> r u ok 83's
> *


i told yall the PENIScillin is not a approved medicine for men :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 07:34 PM~15695549
> *i told yall the PENIScillin is not a approved medicine  for men :0
> *


thats what i said... Josh, Tino, and Brian got sick all at the same time :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 07:38 PM~15695591
> *thats what i said... Josh, Tino, and Brian got sick all at the same time :0
> *


did they eat at the same resturant? if so.. i know a good lawyer .. wild toyz wont be the only business gettin sued :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 17 2009, 07:22 PM~15695422
> *jus gettin over a wicked cough
> *


damn... i feel ya, just got over mine


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:43 PM~15695643
> *did they eat at the same resturant? if so.. i know a good lawyer .. wild toyz wont be the only business gettin sued  :0
> *


nah i think they were all eating out at Brians house...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 07:44 PM~15695663
> *nah i think they were all eating out at Brians house...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im j/king :biggrin: 

















*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:27 AM~15701184
> *TTT
> *


qvole champ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 08:38 AM~15701244
> *qvole champ
> *


 :wave: what up Miggy!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 AM~15701260
> *:wave: what up Miggy!!!
> *


chillin bro just woked up and still takin this medicine. hoping i dont get too sick b4 the weekend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 08:46 AM~15701305
> *chillin bro just woked up and still takin this medicine. hoping i dont get too sick b4 the weekend
> *


sip some hot tea with lemon and honey... thats the only thing that helped me


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 12:10 PM~15703068
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

this is what happens when you get sick and dont get on l.i.l. for a couple of days .
just because were big doesnt mean that the only sickness we can have is from food.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 18 2009, 06:11 PM~15706619
> *this is what happens when you get sick and dont get on l.i.l. for a couple of days .
> just because were big doesnt mean that the only sickness we can have is from food.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


ello family from up north :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 18 2009, 06:11 PM~15706619
> *this is what happens when you get sick and dont get on l.i.l. for a couple of days .
> just because were big doesnt mean that the only sickness we can have is from food.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 18 2009, 06:11 PM~15706619
> *this is what happens when you get sick and dont get on l.i.l. for a couple of days .
> just because were big doesnt mean that the only sickness we can have is from food.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol tru tru


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 18 2009, 06:41 PM~15706945
> *:wave:
> ello family from up north :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up bRO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 07:03 PM~15707187
> *:wave:
> *


whats up Felix??? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Back To The Top for the homies. *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15608903
> *Park info:
> attractions
> pricing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2009, 12:33 PM~15714818
> *http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 19 2009, 09:23 AM~15713473
> * Back To The Top for the homies.
> *


:yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

does Josh and Brian still got the BG'z?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 05:09 PM~15718077
> *does Josh and Brian still got the BG'z?
> *



Feeling better homie, thanks for asking..... 

Brian sounds better today then he has all week.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 19 2009, 06:58 PM~15718691
> *Feeling better homie, thanks for asking.....
> 
> Brian sounds better today then he has all week.
> *


thats good bro :thumbsup: i still got the whippie cough and running nose


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2009, 08:52 PM~15720055
> *are you gonna be ok miggy?
> *


yea ill be fine... thanks for asking :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miklo u headin to Htown tomorrow?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 10:31 AM~15725708
> *Miklo u headin to Htown tomorrow?
> *


we're leaving tonight around 7... i think


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 20 2009, 10:33 AM~15725731
> *we're leaving tonight around 7... i think
> *


thats whats up.. yall stayin at the crowne plaza?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 AM~15725767
> *thats whats up.. yall stayin at the crowne plaza?
> *


nah we're staying at a spring hill suites right next to it... are you leaving tonight?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

para arriba!!!!!


aka



to the top!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 20 2009, 10:46 AM~15725862
> *nah we're staying at a spring hill suites right next to it... are you leaving tonight?
> *


nah leaving tomorrow morning round 7 - 7:30.. my move in time isnt till 3-4pm but i wanna take my time gettin there and relax for a bit at the hotel. ill be at the Crown Plaza room 112 .. bring some ladies .. 



jk i dunno wha room iam in :biggrin: hopefully its not too far high .. iam afraid of heights hno:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15731014
> *nah leaving tomorrow morning round 7 - 7:30.. my move in time isnt till 3-4pm but i wanna take my time gettin there and relax for a bit at the hotel. ill be at the Crown Plaza room 112 .. bring some ladies ..
> jk i dunno wha room iam in  :biggrin: hopefully its not too far high .. iam afraid of heights  hno:
> *




WE NEED TO GO TO THE VERY TOP OF THE STRATUSPHERE AND GET ON THE ROLLER COASTERS THEN HOMIE



I WANTED TO, BUT I KNEW AFTER THE BUFFET IT WOULD BE A BAD IDEA :ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 20 2009, 11:31 PM~15733650
> *WE NEED TO GO TO THE VERY TOP OF THE STRATUSPHERE AND GET ON THE ROLLER COASTERS THEN HOMIE
> I WANTED TO, BUT I KNEW AFTER THE BUFFET IT WOULD BE A BAD IDEA :ugh:
> *


buffet? where? call me :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT for my ATX 512 homies  3 weeks away


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 21 2009, 07:38 AM~15736332
> *buffet? where? call me  :biggrin:
> *



IT WASNT AT THAT GREAT AT THE STRAT


AND IM ALSO DISAPOINTED AT GOLDEN CORRAL IN HTOWN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol yeah the one at the Strat. does suck :barf: 

next year we need to all go to the one at Treasure Island :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ready 4 the show?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 11:57 AM~15766432
> *ready 4 the show?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 10:57 AM~15766432
> *ready 4 the show?
> *


im bringing the u.s. bike champion and a 64 rag :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 06:42 PM~15770278
> *im bringing the u.s. bike champion and a 64 rag :0
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 06:42 PM~15770278
> *im bringing the u.s. bike champion and a 64 rag :0
> *


jon can i do a shoot with the 64?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2009, 06:46 PM~15770327
> *john can i do a shoot with the 64?
> *



fixed.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Should be a great show, hope I can make it.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 PM~15771471
> *Should be a great show, hope I can make it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

IF IM UP EARLY, ILL BE HEADING TO ROUND ROCK IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:16 PM~15772836
> *IF IM UP EARLY, ILL BE HEADING TO ROUND ROCK IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


wha u gonna do up in Roundrock? :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 10:34 PM~15773042
> *wha u gonna do up in Roundrock?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


WHAT U THINK IMA DO :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*To
The
Top *


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO Sleepy, MiKLO




:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:42 PM~15773169
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT U THINK IMA DO  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dammit if i didnt have to work in the morning id meet u there .. Brian didnt bring us any donuts


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 11:38 PM~15773949
> *dammit if i didnt have to work in the morning id meet u there .. Brian didnt bring us any donuts
> *









i might pick up 5 or 6


2 for me
1 or 2 for thanks giving 
and 1 for a friend of mine
and one for some coworkers


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15774067
> *
> i might pick up 5 or 6
> 2 for me
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:26 AM~15776494
> *:wave:
> *



T T T :wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:30 AM~15776519
> *:0
> *



i bought 8


and then ended up seeing alot more people than i thought and shared



so im pretty much down to one and thats almost gone 




I SHALL BE THERE IN 2 WEEKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 03:34 PM~15779942
> *i bought 8
> and then ended up seeing alot more people than i thought and shared
> so im pretty much down to one and thats almost gone
> ...


don't forget to take an aspirin to thin your blood so you don't get a heart attack or stroke from the blood clots


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2009, 05:14 PM~15780906
> *don't forget to take an aspirin to thin your blood so you don't get a heart attack or stroke from the blood clots
> *



AYE DIOSITO


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the lay it low vatos


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 01:10 PM~15790442
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all the lay it low vatos
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 03:55 PM~15791280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE CRANBERRY SAUCE CAME OUT ALL BAD ASS FROM THE CAN :cheesy: 

BRB, I THINK I GOT AN UNOPEND CAN IMA TRY THAT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 26 2009, 03:58 PM~15791322
> *THE CRANBERRY SAUCE CAME OUT ALL BAD ASS FROM THE CAN  :cheesy:
> 
> BRB, I THINK I GOT AN UNOPEND CAN IMA TRY THAT
> *


i know it can be a bitch coming out... so wha you do is get a knife and run it around the cranberry from top to bottom a couple of times while its still in the can .. then turn the can upside down and it should slide right out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam da only 1 in my family that eats that so its all mine :biggrin: no one else likes it .. the pecan and pumpkin pies are still in the oven ... still waiting on thoses :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 26 2009, 04:03 PM~15791358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH ME TOO


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

TTT ROLLERZ !!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for the brothers of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

to the bump!!!!


RFFR! NUMBER 1 WORLD WIDE!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 weeks away and counting hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any one going to chucky's show tomorrow at joe's crab shack


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 11:20 AM~15805123
> * any one going to chucky's show tomorrow at joe's crab shack
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15806925
> *:yes:
> *


  anyone else going.?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 11:20 AM~15805123
> * any one going to chucky's show tomorrow at joe's crab shack
> *


man hell nah lol :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 10:02 PM~15808490
> *  anyone else going.?
> *



:yes: :thumbsup: 

You Going?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 03:55 PM~15791280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 12:22 AM~15795183
> *ttt for the brothers of lowriding    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 28 2009, 10:53 PM~15809564
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You Going?
> *


don't know yet,gotta see how the other half feel


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15808490
> *  anyone else going.?
> *



planning on it bro, see how the weather is going to act this morning..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 29 2009, 06:56 AM~15811375
> *planning on it bro, see how the weather is going to act this morning..
> *


same here


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

pics from today's show?? 

:cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

no one's on layitlow today.. guess everyone's at Chuckys show  :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 04:06 PM~15813402
> *no one's on layitlow today.. guess everyone's at Chuckys show    :dunno:
> *


not everyone :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 28 2009, 10:53 PM~15809564
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You Going?
> *


 thanks to the ATX Rollerzs for covering my car when the rain started and letting us know everbody was leaving,when we were out eating


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 05:45 PM~15814828
> *thanks to the ATX Rollerzs for covering my car when the rain started and letting us know everbody was leaving,when we were out eating
> *



I was only 1 of many that helped out, but anytime bro.. Hope you guys made it home safe, damn rain just wouldn't stop..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 29 2009, 06:48 PM~15814855
> *I was only 1 of many that helped out, but anytime bro.. Hope you guys made it home safe, damn rain just wouldn't stop..
> 
> 
> *


thanks Josh,I really appreciate the help,it stopped raining long enough to get the car home.but we made it home safe and soun.

Are ya goin' to waco next weekend,if so what time ya rolling out,maybe we ,me and mona,can follow ya out


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 06:14 PM~15815031
> *thanks Josh,I really appreciate the help,it stopped raining long enough to get the car home.but we made it home safe and soun.
> 
> Are ya goin' to waco next weekend,if so what time ya rolling out,maybe we ,me and mona,can follow ya out
> *



I'm/we are not sure just yet, but when we get a time like for sure :biggrin: i will post it or call you guys! Get a big ass caravan headed north would be bad ass...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 29 2009, 08:12 PM~15815562
> *I'm/we are not sure just yet, but when we get a time like for sure :biggrin:  i will post it or call you guys! Get a big ass caravan headed north would be bad ass...
> *


well in case ya don't,get me some of ya'lls flyers so my kids can pass them out at the show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see yall up in Waco next Saturday


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 08:08 PM~15816231
> *well in case ya don't,get me some of ya'lls flyers so my kids can pass them out at the show
> *



Thank you for the offer on passing out the fliers, will be out there with you guys and gals having a good time.. But can the kiddos still pass them out for me. :biggrin: 
I'll get with all our guys on what time we are going to ride out Saturday morning and let you know..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 08:44 AM~15820392
> *Thank you for the offer on passing out the fliers, will be out there with you guys and gals having a good time.. But can the kiddos still pass them out for me. :biggrin:
> I'll get with all the guys on what time to ride out Saturday morning.. & lunch is on me for everybody
> *


whats up Josh :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 09:28 AM~15821001
> *whats up Josh  :wave:
> *



Funny guy... What up Miggy..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 08:44 AM~15820392
> *Thank you for the offer on passing out the fliers, will be out there with you guys and gals having a good time.. But can the kiddos still pass them out for me. :biggrin:
> I'll get with all our guys on what time we are going to ride out Saturday morning and let you know..
> *


cool,let me know.and the kids will pass them out for ya,just grab one :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up ro atx


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 12:43 PM~15822202
> *Funny guy... What up Miggy..
> *


wha did i do now? :biggrin: iam sober now i swear :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest
:h5:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT for free donuts :h5:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 1 2009, 12:39 PM~15833551
> *TTT for free donuts :h5:
> *


and pizza ... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 1 2009, 05:01 PM~15836111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt the radio is playing our ads for the car show .it should be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 02:51 PM~15834653
> *and pizza ...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 04:29 PM~15836415
> *whats up homies  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up man......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 05:32 PM~15836447
> *ttt  the radio is playing our ads for the car show .it should be a good one :biggrin:
> *


what station? i heard 93.3 got cut off.. i havent listened to the radio in forever i bootleg too many cds lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 1 2009, 06:00 PM~15836687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tonight you must study the black book


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

so ready


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 07:01 PM~15837292
> *what station? i heard 93.3 got cut off.. i havent listened to the radio in forever i bootleg too many cds lol
> *


105.9 the beat


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whoopty whoop for my dope atx bROthaz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 05:29 PM~15836415
> *whats up homies  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up bro?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2009, 07:05 PM~15837328
> *so ready
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15839370
> *whoopty whoop for my dope atx bROthaz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Already.....hope I can make it next weekend. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 12:14 AM~15841417
> * Already.....hope I can make it next weekend.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:37 PM~15839339
> *105.9 the beat
> *


alreadyy .. iam gonna have to check that out at work today. should be a really good turn out cuz i heard Waco is gonna come down and Temple will be there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15843972
> *alreadyy .. iam gonna have to check that out at work today. should be a really good turn out cuz i heard Waco is gonna come down and Temple will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Will ya'll be having a Special Interest Category for Pedal Cars?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15843972
> *alreadyy .. iam gonna have to check that out at work today. should be a really good turn out cuz i heard Waco is gonna come down and Temple will be there.
> *


  

TTT CENTRAL TEXAS TOY DRIVES


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Dec 2 2009, 11:05 AM~15844539
> *Will ya'll be having a Special Interest Category for Pedal Cars?
> *


depending on how many entries we get


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2009, 12:39 PM~15845866
> *depending on how many entries we get
> *


Ok, I have two pedal cars what would the entry fee?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I would believe same as bikes


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 02:54 PM~15847657
> *I would believe same as bikes
> *


cool, we'll be there with two Pedal cars. Hopefully something else shows up for the category.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

GOOD LUCK THE THE RO HOMIES WISH I COULD BE THERE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Dec 2 2009, 02:49 PM~15847598
> *Ok, I have two pedal cars what would the entry fee?
> *


hey bro, looks like we wont be having a class for pedal cars... my bad, you should still bring them and come out and kick it though


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Dec 2 2009, 03:18 PM~15847956
> *GOOD LUCK THE THE RO HOMIES WISH I COULD BE THERE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

To the Top for the Tots!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wish it wasnt so far


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT 4 the ATX homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up playa,you staying warm


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up homies, i might make it down that way for this


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 3 2009, 01:55 AM~15856000
> *whats up homies, i might make it down that way for this
> *


whats up bro, that would be cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:37 PM~15839339
> *105.9 the beat
> *



i heard it , sounds good.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 3 2009, 08:43 AM~15856835
> *i heard it , sounds good.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, victorcay
:wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2009, 05:25 PM~15849344
> *hey bro, looks like we wont be having a class for pedal cars... my bad, you should still bring them and come out and kick it though
> *


Oh, okay   

But my grandsons can still get free pizza right :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just kidding, will probably just take them so they can ride them around


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

alreadyyyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Dec 3 2009, 09:33 AM~15857117
> *Oh, okay
> 
> But my grandsons can still get free pizza right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 10:08 AM~15857363
> *alreadyyyyy  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 3 2009, 08:43 AM~15856835
> *i heard it , sounds good.
> :thumbsup:
> *


i listened to the radio all day yesterday and still havent heard it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:12 PM~15858552
> *i listened to the radio all day yesterday and still havent heard it
> *


listen around the 15 minute of every hour.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

all i gotta do is wash my car and iam ready :biggrin:  


















but fuck i gotta vacuum the inside of dat hoe too :cheesy: still got confetti from Magnificos all in it


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 3 2009, 05:28 PM~15861978
> *listen around the 15 minute of every hour.
> *


finally heard it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

san antonio chapter is flaking out. :0 :angry:  . sorry homies i might be there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 PM~15865411
> *san antonio chapter is flaking out.  :0  :angry:   . sorry homies i might be there
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 PM~15865411
> *san antonio chapter is flaking out.  :0  :angry:   . sorry homies i might be there
> *



ill be there


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 4 2009, 01:12 AM~15866893
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:11 PM~15862443
> *all i gotta do is wash my car and iam ready  :biggrin:
> but fuck i gotta vacuum the inside of dat hoe too  :cheesy: still got confetti from Magnificos all in it
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 3 2009, 06:13 PM~15862472
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:40 PM~15864803
> *finally heard it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 PM~15865411
> *san antonio chapter is flaking out.  :0  :angry:   . sorry homies i might be there
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 04:03 AM~15868048
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 4 2009, 01:50 AM~15867628
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 4 2009, 06:55 AM~15868257
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 4 2009, 07:49 AM~15868399
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2009, 07:37 AM~15868354
> *
> *



YALL REALLY THINK IMA MISS FREE DONUTS, FREE PIZZA AND TIME WITH FAMILY, HELL NAW, WE FINNA EAT LIKE SOME BIG BOYS 


uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 4 2009, 03:14 PM~15872251
> *YALL REALLY THINK IMA MISS FREE DONUTS, FREE PIZZA AND TIME WITH FAMILY, HELL NAW, WE FINNA EAT LIKE SOME BIG BOYS
> uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 4 2009, 03:16 PM~15872265
> *T
> 
> T
> ...


 :wave: what uuup?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2009, 04:16 PM~15872272
> *:wave: what uuup?
> *



CHILLEN.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 4 2009, 03:17 PM~15872275
> *CHILLEN.
> *


x2  did you see the snow??? :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2009, 04:19 PM~15872296
> *x2   did you see the snow??? :biggrin:
> *



YUP, JUST FOR A BIT.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 4 2009, 03:34 PM~15872442
> *YUP, JUST FOR A BIT.
> *


he was making snow angels :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 4 2009, 04:24 PM~15872905
> *he was making snow angels :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT 4 my ATX bROthers!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2009, 03:15 PM~15872259
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15873940
> *TTT 4 my ATX bROthers!
> *



r u coming?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15876425
> *r u coming?
> *


thats personal...Pm him for that..... :biggrin: 
whats up brian


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15876657
> *thats personal...Pm him for that..... :biggrin:
> whats up brian
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WATS ZUP HOMIES, HOPE TO C YALL IN A COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:05 AM~15877882
> *WATS ZUP HOMIES, HOPE TO C YALL IN A COUPLE OF HOURS
> *


 :biggrin: i need to go to bed


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 5 2009, 01:08 AM~15877904
> *:biggrin:  i need to go to bed
> *


me to but shit im ready to go outheir already :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 5 2009, 01:10 AM~15877927
> *me to but shit im ready to go outheir already :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 5 2009, 01:14 AM~15877957
> *:biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 06:58 PM~15874436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:17 AM~15877985
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:17 AM~15877985
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:17 AM~15877985
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

i wonder if thats gonna be in Waco today .. its long distance so who knows :dunno: well not really just an hour and half :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 4 2009, 05:24 PM~15872905
> *he was making snow angels :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 5 2009, 10:22 AM~15879303
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i wonder if thats gonna be in Waco today .. its long distance so who knows  :dunno: well not really just an hour and half  :biggrin:
> *




HE PROBABLY WONT TAKE IT SINCE YOUR SHOW STOPPIN LINCOLN IS GONNA BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 06:58 PM~15874436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 5 2009, 11:35 AM~15879925
> *HE PROBABLY WONT TAKE IT SINCE YOUR SHOW STOPPIN LINCOLN IS GONNA BE THERE!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 5 2009, 11:35 AM~15879925
> *HE PROBABLY WONT TAKE IT SINCE YOUR SHOW STOPPIN LINCOLN IS GONNA BE THERE!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 it was there how did u know :0 & there was more then 8 cars in the show today :biggrin: it'll be there next Sunday too :thumbsup: you know me iam everywhere :0 i love to travel and always down to support a good cause  my car might not be much but atleast its out there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 5 2009, 09:22 AM~15879303
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i wonder if thats gonna be in Waco today .. its long distance so who knows  :dunno: well not really just an hour and half  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 03:37 AM~15886413
> *:0  it was there how did u know  :0 & there was more then 8 cars in the show today  :biggrin: it'll be there next Sunday too  :thumbsup: you know me iam everywhere  :0 i love to travel and always down to support a good cause   my car might not be much but atleast its out there
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 08:40 AM~15886952
> *:0
> *


i was just fuckin wit u bro you know we always bullshit on here but some people cant take a fuckin joke .. but you're cool people Miklo you've always been cool wit me and iam always cool wit you. glad yall made it back home safe and ill see ya next weekend.


p.s.
iam bout to upload that youtube video :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 08:42 AM~15886959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:02 AM~15887267
> *i was just fuckin wit u bro you know we always bullshit on here but some people cant take a fuckin joke .. but you're cool people Miklo you've always been cool wit me and iam always cool wit you.  glad yall made it back home safe and ill see ya next weekend.
> p.s.
> iam bout to upload that youtube video  :0
> *


  

uh oh  lol


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THNX FOR YA LLs SUPPORT YEST,

WE WILL C YALL NEXT WEEEND

TTT!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15887675
> * THNX FOR YA LLs SUPPORT YEST,
> 
> WE WILL C YALL NEXT WEEEND
> ...


no problem bro, anytime  

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ATX reppin down in Waco


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 02:44 PM~15889110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ONE WEEK AWAY...* :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

yeap 1 week away!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 06:41 PM~15891153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15890873
> *ONE WEEK AWAY... :biggrin:
> *


  gonna be a nice show :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 05:38 PM~15890497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 09:19 PM~15892873
> *  gonna be a nice show  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15893701
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


  WHAT UP BIZ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15894269
> *TTT
> *


x2 


Miggyvision will be in da house


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:21 PM~15894389
> *x2
> Miggyvision will be in da house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

page 2???

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 11:11 PM~15894216
> *  WHAT UP BIZ! :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH bRO! JUST CHILLIN'! U GUYZ LOOKING REALL GOOD DOWN THERE!  KEEP IT UP!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Whut it dew my ATX bROthers!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 06:41 PM~15891153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vic you need to eat...or you wont fit in these pics :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15898461
> *vic you need to eat...or you wont fit in these pics :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15898461
> *vic you need to eat...or you wont fit in these pics :cheesy:
> *


we told him to look as fat as he could in that pic, but it didnt work  lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 7 2009, 10:08 AM~15897748
> *NOT MUCH bRO! JUST CHILLIN'!  U GUYZ LOOKING REALL GOOD DOWN THERE!   KEEP IT UP!
> *


  thanks bRO i appreciate that, maybe yall can make it down in April-May for our big show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 7 2009, 10:11 AM~15897765
> *:wave: Whut it dew my ATX bROthers!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15899028
> *we told him to look as fat as he could in that pic, but it didnt work   lol
> *


needs a fluffy coat


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15898461
> *vic you need to eat...or you wont fit in these pics :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the weather is suppose to be great for the show :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 03:08 PM~15901500
> * the weather is suppose to be great for the show  :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15899067
> *  thanks bRO i appreciate that,  maybe yall can make it down in April-May for our big show
> *


  SEND ME THE DATES SO WE CAN PLAN IT IN THE CALENDAR


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15899072
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn bro looks like i gotta take care of some shit down here before i can make it that way. been ridin dirty for a few months and it finally caught up to me. its nothing major they just bullshitting with the registration for my car. ill know by Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15901500
> * the weather is suppose to be great for the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 7 2009, 05:20 PM~15902263
> *  SEND ME THE DATES SO WE CAN PLAN IT IN THE CALENDAR
> *


 :thumbsup: will do


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 06:33 PM~15903296
> *damn bro looks like i gotta take care of some shit down here before i can make it that way. been ridin dirty for a few months and it finally caught up to me. its nothing major they just bullshitting with the registration for my car. ill know by Friday  :thumbsup:
> *


damn... hope everything is cool and you can make it out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

almost time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15903980
> *almost time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to
the 
top


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WHATS HAPPNIN FAMILY :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, RO Sleepy
whats up bRO?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 10:39 PM~15907059
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, RO Sleepy
> whats up bRO?
> *



ITS CHILLY OVER HERE 


BUT IT WONT STOP ME FROM BEING A FAT ASS ON SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, tito_ls
:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 10:53 PM~15907285
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, tito_ls
> :biggrin:
> *



lets keep it as that :biggrin: im sure you've seen it, but dont join everybody, be different...haha


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:56 PM~15907346
> *lets keep it as that :biggrin: im sure you've seen it, but dont join everybody, be different...haha
> *


lol i dont even know what youre talking about ???


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15903938
> *damn... hope everything is cool and you can make it out
> *


hell yea cuz i really wanna be out there and chill wit everybody


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 7 2009, 11:12 PM~15907564
> *lol i dont even know what youre talking about    ???
> *


HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 8 2009, 12:42 AM~15908944
> *HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 8 2009, 12:42 AM~15908944
> *HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 8 2009, 12:42 AM~15908944
> *HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tito will never get away from that


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 7 2009, 11:42 PM~15908944
> *HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN
> *


* So what is all this talk about BUMPKIN...How did this come to be? Sorry Raymond.... * :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15912416
> * So what is all this talk about BUMPKIN...How did this come to be? Sorry Raymond.... </span> :dunno:
> *



:0 <span style=\'color:green\'>tell us tito


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 12:28 PM~15912416
> * So what is all this talk about BUMPKIN...How did this come to be? Sorry Raymond....  :dunno:
> *



Do not join in with them felix :biggrin: ..... Dani started this, got a text one night sayin thats my new name for her... then you know these fools gotta take it above and beyond...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 8 2009, 12:42 AM~15908944
> *HIS NEW NAME IS BUMPKIN
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:51 AM~15912652
> *Do not join in with them felix :biggrin: ..... Dani started this, got a text one night sayin thats my new name for her... then you know these fools gotta take it above and beyond...lol... :biggrin:
> *


* Oh I see. Don't worry I will leave it at that, I was just wondering what the big fuss was. * :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:51 PM~15912652
> *Do not join in with them felix :biggrin: ..... Dani started this, got a text one night sayin thats my new name for her... then you know these fools gotta take it above and beyond...lol... :biggrin:
> *


up up and awaaaaaaaaaaaay :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15912872
> *up up and awaaaaaaaaaaaay  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:



see yall this weekend...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:51 PM~15912652
> *Do not join in with them felix :biggrin: ..... Dani started this, got a text one night sayin thats my new name for her... then you know these fools gotta take it above and beyond...lol... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

week going by to slow


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15914908
> *week going by to slow
> *



im going to second that. I cant wait for the show its going to be alot of fun.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Dec 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15916505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up bro :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 8 2009, 06:51 PM~15916556
> *
> what up bro :biggrin:
> *


just chillin bro... fixin to watch Christmas Vacation :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15912872
> *up up and awaaaaaaaaaaaay  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 






TTT


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15916505
> *im going to second that. I cant wait for the show its going to be alot of fun.
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:

Sure is "Reverend!!"  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 8 2009, 07:26 PM~15917829
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sure is "Reverend!!"   :biggrin:
> *


REV B IF YOUR NASTY :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 PM~15912669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Sr.Castro

call me


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*4 more days...*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MiKLO 259 
miggy254 85 
RO Sleepy 36 
73monte 32 
FPEREZII 29 
83kaddy 21 
mrchavez 20 
betoooo! 19 
83's Finest 17 
SA ROLLERZ 12 
BOSSHAWG 11 
bbaker78634 10 
unique27 7 
tito_ls 6 
96_impalass 6 
Sr.Castro 5 
Estrella Car Club 5 
hot$tuff5964 5 
gonzalj 4 
King61! 3 
victorcay 3 
ATXSS 2 
cadihopper 2 
Cut N 3's 2 
DKM ATX 1 
Austin Ace 1 
DA_SQUID 1 
Sweet_Daddy_21 1 
charles85 1 
atxhopper 1 
resname93 1 
roller78monte 1 
duceoutdaroof 1 

see yall there :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15916505
> *im going to second that. I cant wait for the show its going to be alot of fun.
> *



what up bbaker ? hope so, even though wether doesnt show it, but suppose to be nice and sunny sun :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 AM~15898461
> *vic you need to eat...or you wont fit in these pics :cheesy:
> *



yeap go alot of catching up to do :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

im moving up

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2009, 07:32 AM~15922557
> *MiKLO 259
> miggy254 85
> RO Sleepy 36
> ...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 AM~15923136
> *im moving up
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2009, 06:32 AM~15922557
> *MiKLO 259
> miggy254 85
> RO Sleepy 36
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Oh yeah Bump TTT.... * :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay+Dec 9 2009, 09:11 AM~15923108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the free buffet should help :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15916713
> *just chillin bro... fixin to watch Christmas Vacation :biggrin:
> *


That there's an RV. lmao


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 9 2009, 02:02 PM~15926036
> *That there's an RV. lmao
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:51 PM~15912652
> *Do not join in with them felix :biggrin: ..... Dani started this, got a text one night sayin thats my new name for her... then you know these fools gotta take it above and beyond...lol... :biggrin:
> *


Who would have thought... lol

is it starting to grow on you, Bumpkin?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 02:38 PM~15927060
> *Who would have thought... lol
> 
> is it starting to grow on you, Bumpkin?
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to 
the 
top
for a good cause


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 04:02 PM~15927338
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

whats up josh


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Dec 9 2009, 08:13 PM~15931136
> *whats up josh
> *




Whats up rayray... Cold up there :cheesy: 
Hope you and the wife can make it down this weekend....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 07:38 PM~15917202
> *does anyone know the count on the "i hope shes 18 topic"
> *





> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2009, 07:32 AM~15922557
> *yea man i do
> 
> MiKLO 259
> ...


dayummmmmmmmmm :biggrin: iam in 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15931553
> *dayummmmmmmmmm  :biggrin: iam in 2nd  :thumbsup:
> *


cochino :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15931625
> *cochino :biggrin:
> *


who? me? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15931749
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> :wave:
> *


what uuup :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whaddup vato locos?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15932035
> *what uuup :nicoderm:
> *


* Trying to get my things ready to go to work. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 10:18 PM~15932090
> * Trying to get my things ready to go to work.
> *


so thats what you call em :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15932208
> *so thats what you call em  :0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to 
the 
top 
for 
the 
last 
time 
tonight


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx ro c yall this weekin i hope if the weather stays good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Just got the word from TR-AM-PI-AAA that Fox 7 News will be out at the Car Show & Toy Drive. We expect a good turn out and hope to see everyone out there in the cold. Merry Christmas to all!!!!!


Mrs. Lac


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 10 2009, 09:27 AM~15935622
> *whats up atx ro c yall  this weekin i hope if the weather stays good  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 10 2009, 09:31 AM~15935639
> *Just got the word from TR-AM-PI-AAA  that Fox 7 News will be out at the Car Show & Toy Drive. We expect a good turn out and hope to see everyone out there in the cold. Merry Christmas to all!!!!!
> Mrs. Lac
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn work......I was really looking forward to going. The weather looks like it will be good too.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 10 2009, 10:31 AM~15935639
> *Just got the word from TR-AM-PI-AAA  that Fox 7 News will be out at the Car Show & Toy Drive. We expect a good turn out and hope to see everyone out there in the cold. Merry Christmas to all!!!!!
> Mrs. Lac
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



BAD ASS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*3 more days...* :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=



http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
DEC 13th



:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*If your not busy saturday, you can display your ride or come out and support a good cause *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*If your not busy saturday, you can display your ride or come out and support a good cause *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry for the double post


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15938958
> *sorry for the double post
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15938559
> *http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
> http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
> DEC 13th
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 03:42 PM~15938938
> *If your not busy saturday, you  can display your ride or come out and support a good cause
> 
> 
> ...


we'll be there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15942150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   i like that


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, 83kaddy


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 10 2009, 04:11 PM~15938559
> *http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
> http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
> DEC 13th
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, FPEREZII

* Oh no....here comes trouble. Bwahahahahaha.....j/k what's going on homie. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15942150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more room n ur shop 4 1 more car


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


Miggy will be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 10 2009, 09:47 PM~15942844
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 73monte, FPEREZII
> 
> ...


who me????.... :biggrin: what's up,you all packed for work?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 10 2009, 09:56 PM~15942953
> *any more room n ur shop 4 1 more car
> *


when ya leaving for ATX,be safe on the road.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I hope its not too cold hno:


----------



## double L thrower (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh yeah im not missing this one fo sho...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15943066
> *I hope its not too cold hno:
> *


its SUPPOSE to be in the 70s


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15943118
> *its SUPPOSE to be in the 70s
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m31ZpQVILRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m31ZpQVILRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15943118
> *its SUPPOSE to be in the 70s
> *


excellent


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2009, 10:47 PM~15943670
> *excellent
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by double L thrower_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 PM~15943114
> *Oh yeah im not missing this one fo sho...
> *



Glad to hear your going to make it out homie...
Saw your ride at Tommy's with all the new goodies underneath it... :0 :biggrin: 

Everyone be safe on getting here.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 10 2009, 08:56 PM~15942953
> *any more room n ur shop 4 1 more car
> *


yes sir in about 2 weeks. when you wanna drop it off?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 06:16 AM~15946190
> *yes sir in about 2 weeks. when you wanna drop it off?
> *


WE NEED TO TALK C U N AUSTIN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15942985
> *TTT
> Miggy will be there
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15943118
> *its SUPPOSE to be in the 70s
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*2 more days...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks to be a good day sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 09:04 AM~15946608
> *looks to be a good day sunday :biggrin:
> *


yeah looks like the weather is holding up for us


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 11 2009, 09:04 AM~15946608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Sucks I have to miss the show, I would tell my dad to take the truck, but he is on vacation.*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, Shadow Dogs, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 11 2009, 10:36 AM~15947405
> * Sucks I have to miss the show, I would tell my dad to take the truck, but he is on vacation.
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 11 2009, 01:53 PM~15949746
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 11 2009, 06:59 PM~15952709
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up b*RO*ther?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, betoooo!
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wats the exit numb. ?
i click on google but it says it no longer supports it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *betoooo*!

hop it hop it.. iam gonna meet up wit yall in Belton on Sunday probably at the whataburger *the 1 right there by the i35 exit*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15953139
> *wats the exit numb.  ?
> i click on  google  but it says it no longer supports it
> *


its the 1 by hooters i think .. the 1 right after we pass where all the overpasses go over each other .. barely coming out of Roundrock .. let me look it up to make sure 



i know where Joys is at


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15953147
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, betoooo!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: JUST WAIT ON THA SIDE OF THA HWY AND SHOOT A CLIP FOR MIGGYVISION :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15953234
> *:thumbsup: JUST WAIT ON THA SIDE OF THA HWY AND SHOOT A CLIP FOR  MIGGYVISION  :0
> *



hell yea that sounds like a good idea :thumbsup: ill do that


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15953139
> *wats the exit numb.  ?
> i click on  google  but it says it no longer supports it
> *


exit 248


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15953531
> *exit 248
> *


 :thumbsup: THNX


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 08:03 PM~15953374
> *hell yea that sounds like a good idea  :thumbsup: ill do that
> *


WEAR A RAIN JACKET THO  :roflmao: 
WE MIGHT GET SOME IDEAS :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 08:25 PM~15953654
> *WEAR A RAIN JACKET THO    :roflmao:
> WE MIGHT GET SOME IDEAS :0
> *


thats fucked up lol .. ill bring an extra white tee just incase :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man its boring .. ill be in the cabaret :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok iam done :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 08:34 PM~15953746
> *thats fucked up lol .. ill bring an extra white tee just incase  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: U KNW IM JUST B.S.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 09:08 PM~15954105
> *:roflmao: U KNW IM JUST B.S.
> *


i needed another white tee after Rosa's remember :0 :cheesy: iam gonna wear that shirt on Sunday


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 PM~15953624
> *:thumbsup: THNX
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:10 PM~15954119
> *i needed another white tee after Rosa's remember  :0  :cheesy: iam gonna wear that shirt on Sunday
> *


THA ONE WIT CHEESE ON IT? :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT FOR THA LAST SHOW OF THA YEAR


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Dec 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15954215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope to have a bad azz turn out and lots of toys for the kids :thumbsup: see yall in 2 days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: what time does park and pizza open,that way I can unleashed the hounds (my kids )


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 Members: bbaker78634, miggy254


:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15954911
> *2 Members: bbaker78634, miggy254
> 
> 
> ...


whats good bro :h5: see u on Sunday


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954529
> *:biggrin: what time does park and pizza open,that way I can unleashed the hounds (my kids )
> *



11:00am..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 11 2009, 10:22 PM~15955030
> *11:00am..... :biggrin:
> *


tank shoe :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 11 2009, 09:46 PM~15954529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam not gonna eat at all tomorrow so i can be ready for Sunday

















ok ok iam lieing :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

well axt i dont think ill be going to the show had a F*&ked up day at work to day and it got me real sick might end up in the hospital 2 night dont know yet the head boss disided to take off a gas heater with out turning off the gas and we were inhaling the gas for about 30 min till one of us smelled it and me and 2 of my co.. workers have asthma it hit us bad so im taking some meds for it hope it will clear it out sorry miklo this is the last show of the year for us and we realy wanted to make it ill be giving u a call maniana or as soon as i get better :angel: :angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 11 2009, 11:23 PM~15955678
> *well axt i dont think ill be going to the show had a F*&ked up day at work to day and it got me real sick might end up in the hospital 2 night dont know yet the head boss disided to take off a gas heater with out turning off the gas and we were inhaling the gas for about 30 min till one of us smelled it and me and 2 of my co.. workers have asthma it hit us bad so im taking some meds for it hope it will clear it out sorry miklo this is the last show of the year for us and we realy wanted to make it ill be giving u a call maniana or as soon as i get better  :angel:  :angel:
> *


damn bro  hope you feel better...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 11 2009, 09:46 PM~15954529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Dec 11 2009, 11:23 PM~15955678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its easier said then done lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 11 2009, 11:23 PM~15955678
> *well axt i dont think ill be going to the show had a F*&ked up day at work to day and it got me real sick might end up in the hospital 2 night dont know yet the head boss disided to take off a gas heater with out turning off the gas and we were inhaling the gas for about 30 min till one of us smelled it and me and 2 of my co.. workers have asthma it hit us bad so im taking some meds for it hope it will clear it out sorry miklo this is the last show of the year for us and we realy wanted to make it ill be giving u a call maniana or as soon as i get better  :angel:  :angel:
> *


workmens comp!!!...sorry to hear that rocky,hope you and the co workers feel better.


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

1 MORE DAY !!

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

getting ready to load up th 64 rag. be there in atx in a few hours :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 12 2009, 08:26 AM~15957729
> *1 MORE  DAY !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Sunday: Areas of fog before 9am. Otherwise, *mostly sunny, with a high near 73*. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 PM~15955074
> *iam not gonna eat at all tomorrow so i can be ready for Sunday
> ok ok iam lieing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 08:28 AM~15957732
> *getting ready to load up th 64 rag. be there in atx in a few hours :0
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, victorcay



:h5: you ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 09:00 AM~15957852
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, victorcay
> :h5: you ready??? :biggrin:
> *




no, damm cold weather and rain and work dont give me time to
clean car. 

:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 12 2009, 09:04 AM~15957876
> *no, damm cold weather and rain and work dont give me time to
> clean car.
> 
> ...


i know my car was all washed up and clean yesterday and now...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 Members: bbaker78634, BOSSHAWG

whats up :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, Shadow Dogs, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 09:12 AM~15957919
> *2 Members: bbaker78634, BOSSHAWG
> 
> whats up  :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay+Dec 12 2009, 09:04 AM~15957876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy how the weather is.. its like this today and tomorrow its gonna be all sunny n shit.
just like last weekend Saturday was nice for the show in Waco and then Sunday it was all raining. 


we should have a preshow party somewhere tonight.. "pink monkey" :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 12 2009, 09:28 AM~15958013
> *crazy how the weather is.. its like this today and tomorrow its gonna be all sunny n shit.
> just like last weekend Saturday was nice for the show in Waco and then Sunday it was all raining.
> we should have a preshow party somewhere tonight.. "pink monkey"  :cheesy:
> *


i know it is crazy


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 12 2009, 08:26 AM~15957729
> *1 MORE  DAY !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


less than 24 hours :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

gotta leave early, but im gonna go down for a lil bit...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* What's good homies. Sorry I will not be able to attend the show tomorrow. I am headed down to the boat now & we will be leaving tonight. Hope everyone has a good time, and to those traveling I hope y'all have a safe trip. Take care & god bless.

Felix *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 01:00 PM~15959728
> *gotta leave early, but im gonna go down for a lil bit...
> *


going down????????????? ok bumpkin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 02:00 PM~15959728
> *gotta leave early, but im gonna go down for a lil bit...
> *


so what your saying is,you will be there for five minutes.Because you will get there late and now your leaving early......mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 02:23 PM~15959894
> *going down?????????????  ok bumpkin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 

i should pay attention what i post....

I will be goin to the show for a lil bit, but i have to leave early... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2009, 02:27 PM~15959928
> *so what your saying is,you will be there for five minutes.Because you will get there late and now your leaving early......mas puto :biggrin:
> *



:angry: hey, ive been doin good with the time here lately.... :biggrin: I might even be there before you..... :cheesy: .... ok just playin on that one... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 01:33 PM~15959966
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> i should pay attention what i post....
> ...


oh ok, now that makes sence :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 02:39 PM~15960002
> *oh ok, now that makes sence :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hope everyone is ready for tomorrow


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*Can ya'll do me a favor and tell Bumpkin(Raymond Lara....tito_ls) I said hi??</span>*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 06:58 PM~15962317
> *Can ya'll do me a favor and tell Bumpkin(Raymond Lara....tito_ls) I said hi??</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15962317
> *Can ya'll do me a favor and tell Bumpkin(Raymond Lara....tito_ls) I said hi??</span>
> *



:uh: i was just on the phone with you... :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 08:08 PM~15962395
> *:uh: i was just on the phone with you... :angry:
> *


Ya but I thought a personal...HI BUMPKIN!!!! would be a little bit more my style :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 06:58 PM~15962317
> *Can ya'll do me a favor and tell Bumpkin(Raymond Lara....tito_ls) I said hi??</span>
> *


haha i got you dani. and you know ill do it lol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls
What up homie.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone drive safe tomorrow.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*YALL READY???*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 08:16 PM~15962934
> *YALL READY???
> *


im in atx right now charging batteries in the rag :0 there is a hop right? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 09:19 PM~15962956
> *im in atx right now charging batteries  in the rag :0  there is a hop right? :biggrin:
> *


HOP IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 12 2009, 09:32 PM~15963057
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, Shadow Dogs, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15962317
> *Can ya'll do me a favor and tell Bumpkin(Raymond Lara....tito_ls) I said hi??</span>
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 12 2009, 09:14 PM~15962920
> *Everyone drive safe tomorrow.......
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 12 2009, 06:27 PM~15961674
> *hope everyone is ready for tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: see yall in the mornin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, Shadow Dogs, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15963058
> *HOP IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


me and you gonna have a hop off :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15963186
> *me and you gonna have a hop off :0
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, bbaker78634
whatup big balla :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I will have a <span style=\'color:blue\'>Kandy Shop Customs booth
$1.00 per ticket 
$5.00 for 6 tickets 
$10.00 for 13 tickets


have a safe trip everybody and lets have some fun tomorrow.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 10:49 PM~15963250
> *SA ROLLERZ, bbaker78634
> whatup big balla :biggrin:
> *



whats up did you get charged up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 08:52 PM~15963286
> *I will have a FLOWMASTER MUFFLER AND TIPS  to raffle off tomorrow with all proceeds going to toys for tots so find me at the show to buy some tickets or buy them at the gate
> 
> $1.00 per ticket
> ...


tickets will be for sale at the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ booth


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15963286
> *I will have a FLOWMASTER MUFFLER AND TIPS  to raffle off tomorrow with all proceeds going to toys for tots so find me at the show to buy some tickets or buy them at the gate
> 
> $1.00 per ticket
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 08:53 PM~15963294
> *whats up did you get charged up
> *


***** please. im still charging then hoes :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Cut N 3's
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 09:06 PM~15963435
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, Cut N 3's
> :biggrin:
> *


am i still judging bikes? i brought the brooms for KANDY SHOP sweeps :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 11:10 PM~15963467
> *am i still judging bikes?  i brought the brooms for KANDY SHOP sweeps :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 10:10 PM~15963467
> *am i still judging bikes?  i brought the brooms for KANDY SHOP sweeps :0
> *


 :yes: 

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Sr.Castro
:wave: wish yall could make it out... hope yall get to feelin better


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES IM FEELING A LIL BETTER TO DAY SAW MY DOC... AND HE GAVE ME THE MEDS..GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND GOOD LUCK TO RO CC


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, SA ROLLERZ
where you stayin at tonight?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15963720
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, SA ROLLERZ
> where you stayin at tonight?
> *


marriot *****. thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 10:45 PM~15963815
> *marriot *****. thought you knew :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 09:51 PM~15963883
> *which one?
> *


nothside parmer


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 10:56 PM~15963947
> *nothside  parmer
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 12 2009, 11:10 PM~15964125
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Lady V, Locita, Shadow Dogs, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557
http://www.news8austin.com/content/communi...6/2009&mon=&yr=
http://www.kvue.com/community/events#/?i=1
Fox 7 will be in the house too

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=austin%27s+p...d=0CBUQpQY&sa=X


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ok i have to go to bed... i have to get up in like 6 hours  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15964263
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 10:52 PM~15963286
> *I will have a FLOWMASTER MUFFLER AND TIPS  to raffle off tomorrow with all proceeds going to toys for tots so find me at the show to buy some tickets or buy them at the gate
> 
> $1.00 per ticket
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WE LL C YALL N THA MORNNG


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 12 2009, 10:52 PM~15963286
> *I will have a <span style=\'color:blue\'>Kandy Shop Customs booth
> $1.00 per ticket
> $5.00 for 6 tickets
> ...


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:39 PM~15963151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GULFCOAST WILL BE THERE N DA MORNING....* :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

see everyone in the morning...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 13 2009, 12:27 AM~15964789
> *:biggrin:
> *



SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

oFf I go!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam up early today :biggrin: ill see everyone at the show.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*5 hours away...* :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:h5: *bout to leave HOUSTON.....*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Set up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

had fun....congrats to the winners


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i had a great time with everyone, it was fun


thank you austin chapter for the hospitality and food :cheesy:


see yall soon :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTO/GULF COAST FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING US. THANK YOU TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, MIDNIGHT MEMORIES, KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, LATIN ROLLERZ, MIRACLES, LATIN STYLES AND EVERY OTHER CAR CLUB (SORRY LONG DAY) THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TOYS FOR TOTS, I'M PRETTY SURE ALOT OF KIDS AND FAMILIES WILL BE GREATFUL!

WITH LOVE AND RESPECT

MRS. LAC
CENTRAL TX ROLLERZ ONLY!!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY!! IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO PLACED THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND SUPPORT FROM ALL OUR SPONSORS, PERFORMERS, CARCLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. THANKS TO THE SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER AND GULF COAST CHAPTER FOR YOUR SUPPORT. REMINDER HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS WILL BE HAVING A TOYDRIVE NEXT SUNDAY IN HOUSTON. HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT TO HOUSTON. THANKS AGAIN FROM THE CENTRAL TEXAS AND AUSTIN CHAPTERS!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 13 2009, 08:10 PM~15971028
> *BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTO/GULF COAST FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING US. THANK YOU TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, MIDNIGHT MEMORIES, KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, LATIN ROLLERZ, MIRACLES, LATIN STYLES AND EVERY OTHER CAR CLUB (SORRY LONG DAY) THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TOYS FOR TOTS, I'M PRETTY SURE ALOT OF KIDS AND FAMILIES WILL BE GREATFUL!
> 
> WITH LOVE AND RESPECT
> ...


x2 *THANK YOU* everyone that came out to support and *THANK YOU* to everyone for there hard work


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

It was a great show today! There were over a 100 entries and the Austin and Central Texas Rollerz Only chapters were able to fill up a van full of toys and donate over $1,500.00 to Toys for Tots - that will make a big difference to alot of Austin area families in need this Christmas! Thanks to everybody who came out to support us. We couldn't have done without you.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*PICS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 13 2009, 08:10 PM~15971028
> *BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTO/GULF COAST FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING US. THANK YOU TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, MIDNIGHT MEMORIES, KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, LATIN ROLLERZ, MIRACLES, LATIN STYLES AND EVERY OTHER CAR CLUB (SORRY LONG DAY) THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TOYS FOR TOTS, I'M PRETTY SURE ALOT OF KIDS AND FAMILIES WILL BE GREATFUL!
> 
> WITH LOVE AND RESPECT
> ...



didnt see them there :biggrin: .... It was a good show, had a good time...Glad to see yall makin a difference...Much props, I will support a good cause anytime...And glad to hear all the money and toys collected...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky+Dec 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15971028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






X1000000000

Thank you to all the ROLLERZ and ROLLERZ family that put in much time and effort to make this show happen.. HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE...
tired as hell......


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2009, 07:23 PM~15971141
> *PICS!!! :biggrin:
> *




X2......... i had so much to do, i got everything this morning but the
fucking camera. :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, 83's Finest, MiKLO, bbaker78634, victorcay

ROLLERZ ONLY......... WELL ALMOST LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

are yall ready to see some muthafuckin pics or wha :biggrin: as some of you know i had invitied like 3 or 4 girls to come out for some pics and glad to say 1 of em came out .. yall know i like them thick girls and this 1 definetly tops the list :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Damm everyone up in here figure everyone b home sleepn. Thanks to all the Rollerz Only n Wifes for all the hard work every one put in to make it happen!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:48 PM~15971428
> *SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, 83's Finest, MiKLO, bbaker78634, victorcay
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY......... WELL ALMOST LOL
> *


i got a pic for you .. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15971432
> *are yall ready to see some muthafuckin pics or wha  :biggrin:  as some of you know i had invitied like 3 or 4 girls to come out for some pics and glad to say 1 of em came out .. yall know i like them thick girls and this 1 definetly tops the list  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, Estrella Car Club, MiKLO, Emperor Goofy, SouthsideLife, 83's Finest, tito_ls, victorcay, bbaker78634

THERE WAS A BUMPKIN SIGHTING :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest, SA ROLLERZ, SouthsideLife, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, miggy254, Estrella Car Club, victorcay, bbaker78634


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15971455
> *i got a pic for you ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



bet he is glad thats chads bike... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:53 PM~15971485
> *SA ROLLERZ, miggy254, Estrella Car Club, MiKLO, Emperor Goofy, SouthsideLife, 83's Finest, tito_ls, victorcay, bbaker78634
> 
> THERE WAS A BUMPKIN SIGHTING :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15971501
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest, SA ROLLERZ, SouthsideLife, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, miggy254, Estrella Car Club, victorcay, bbaker78634
> 
> *



Thanks FLACO for all the pictures you took........











Now can we see them all 2nite........ :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

In the begining....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15971528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big ass cochina


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: BOSSHAWG, Estrella Car Club, MiKLO, 83's Finest, SA ROLLERZ, SouthsideLife, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, miggy254, victorcay, bbaker78634


ITS A FULL HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

flaco wheres pics of my ride :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15971455
> *i got a pic for you ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there goes the value of that bike :angry:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:59 PM~15971587
> *flaco wheres pics of my ride :0
> *


big rick took some nice pics of that chick "that was with Caddy Kartel" with your ride


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

everyones all quite :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

good pics mig  now Ima shut up again and jus watch :nicoderm:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WATCH CHANNEL 36 (KXAN) AT 10 FOR THE SHOW COVERAGE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i still cant believe how beautiful the weather ended up to be


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Dec 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15971839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4realz i woked up like at 8 looked outside and was like fuckkkkk and was running a lil late but bout 10:30 it was nice :thumbsup: 



iam glad to see so many people came out to support the show.. i enjoyed the day :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15971789
> *everyones all quite  :0
> *


sorry i was unloading the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Great show guys,wish I could have taking my car...  "G" I wonder why I couldent!!! :biggrin: jk,jknAnd I showed up in my work uniform but fuck it I made it,hauling ass all the way from my job in Lakeway,tx! :0 

Again Mad Props guys,Hope yall have another real soon!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wheres the good pics


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2009, 05:29 AM~15966178
> *oFf I go!!!!!!!!
> *



annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Im back :|


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15972269
> *annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Im back :|
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15971528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I love them *THICK* girls like that !!
I need her info to get her over here in Houston for next weekend !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess everyone waiting on the news to start :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE.....BIG SHOUT OUT TO ROLLERZ FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW..THE TURNOUT WAS GREAT AND I HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Congrats on the great show and on all the donations collected. And thanks for treating me and my SA bRO's to a good time and some good food


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

here are some more pics our members took of the show

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=872559

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2744707


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry I had to miss the show. I just barley got a break, been working since about 9:30 this morning. Damn AUV didn't want to dive. :angry: But I think we got it now.:thumbsup: Glad y'all had a good turn out. Take care & god bless.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, 83kaddy, KANDY_PAINT

* What up Miggy. * :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 13 2009, 10:22 PM~15972587
> *:thumbsup: I love them THICK girls like that !!
> I need her info to get her over here in Houston for next weekend !!!  :biggrin:
> *


maybe she can ride wit me if she aint busy.. ill ask her :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15973456
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, 83kaddy, KANDY_PAINT
> 
> ...


whats up bro .. u workin hard or hardly workin?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2009, 10:23 PM~15972600
> *I guess everyone waiting on the news to start :biggrin:
> *


it came on at 9 i think. i turned it on and it said news everynight at 9 so i think we missed it :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

What's up homies, looks like you guys had a good turnout!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

just came on after the game.Rev was speaking...bout 15 secs but lolos were repped


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15971528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she got a myspace? :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15973458
> *maybe she can ride wit me if she aint busy.. ill ask her  :biggrin:
> *


Tell her we having free food !! Im working the food stand so I will hook her up !! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, MiKLO

:wave:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:32 PM~15973545
> *she got a myspace? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 AM~15973573
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, 713Lowriderboy, MiKLO
> 
> ...


sup man


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 AM~15973580
> *X2
> *


http://www.myspace.com/savannah_2686 :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15973596
> *http://www.myspace.com/savannah_2686  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 10:27 PM~15973473
> *whats up bro .. u workin hard or hardly workin?
> *


The first one, just found out that it is coming back to surface. Why can't the damn thing stay down. :angry: i feel like just sinking that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15973596
> *http://www.myspace.com/savannah_2686  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

stalker


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 12:49 AM~15973708
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> stalker
> *


 :nono:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 11:49 PM~15973708
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> stalker
> *


 :yes:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to everybody that made it out to the show. It was a great turnout. I had fun. It was good seeing everybody. Also thanks to the SA and Gulf Coast chapters for coming out. And also thanks SAROLLERZ i got to see the blue 64 in person.


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15971610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Were Tino and Rev Praying???? :angel: 

Good Job guys!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15975582
> *Were Tino and Rev Praying????  :angel:
> 
> Good Job guys!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We were praying for the sun to come out.....................................it worked!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay+Dec 13 2009, 09:01 PM~15971610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian is doin the same dance he was doin in Houston








that must be his fav pose for a pic lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15976154
> *Brian is doin the same dance he was doin in Houston
> 
> 
> ...


 that's his b boy stance :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15976483
> *that's his  b boy stance  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15976154
> *Brian is doin the same dance he was doin in Houston
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 14 2009, 03:01 AM~15974896
> *Thanks to everybody that made it out to the show. It was a great turnout. I had fun. It was good seeing everybody. Also thanks to the SA and Gulf Coast chapters for coming out. And also thanks SAROLLERZ i got to see the blue 64 in person.
> *


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Pray for us sinners Rev as we make fun of you!!!


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 14 2009, 08:38 AM~15975767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We were praying for the sun to come out.....................................it worked!! :biggrin:
> *



I guess having someone HOLY in our chapter is going to benefit us after all!!!

 I know you'd be good for something.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15978441
> *I guess having someone HOLY in our chapter is going to benefit us after all!!!
> 
> I know you'd be good for something.
> *


Get to work! :tongue:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 14 2009, 03:01 AM~15974896
> *Thanks to everybody that made it out to the show. It was a great turnout. I had fun. It was good seeing everybody. Also thanks to the SA and GULF COAST CHAPTER* out there and showing some love...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 14 2009, 12:12 PM~15977055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper+Dec 13 2009, 11:08 AM~15967037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for making it out... all late j/k :biggrin: thanks bro



> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Dec 13 2009, 10:30 PM~15972680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 14 2009, 05:49 PM~15980639
> *
> glad yall had fun Rob, thanks for coming out
> thanks bRO hope you got plenty of doughnuts and pizza :biggrin:  see you at the next one
> ...



X2 
Thank you Miklo for responding to all of them... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15980698
> *wat up miklo
> *


what up... i was wondering who this was :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i missed the news last night


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15980651
> *X2
> Thank you Miklo for responding to all of them... :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15980788
> *what up... i was wondering who this was :biggrin:
> *


yea i had it changed i think sat night....just making sure people see it..... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fairydust87, bbaker78634

ahh hell heres trouble...j/k


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

my bad i mean rev.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15981240
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fairydust87, bbaker78634
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS? :dunno:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15984158
> *ANY MORE PICS? :dunno:
> *



I think everybody was having so much fun they forgot to take some pics.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

[


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO Sleepy, tito_ls



BUMPKIN!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, SouthsideLife
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Nice pics flaco :worship: :worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice A.D


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Bad as pics FLACO , froze up my comp :biggrin: 
we had a great turnout in the ATX !!!
such a variety of car.

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15988652
> *Bad as pics FLACO , froze up my comp  :biggrin:
> we had a great turnout in the ATX  !!!
> such a variety of car.
> ...



THANKS!! 

Man my computer was trippin when I was uploading them on here. My work PC sucks ass!! But then again, it is my work PC. lol :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

CAUGHT YA! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SouthsideLife, unique27, Lac of Respect

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pics flaco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 04:29 PM~15989921
> *Great pics flaco :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Tanks.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Man I didn't get a chance to get Tino and Pat's rides.... :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Well I got part of Tino's! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15987387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awww this is a GREAT pic


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Great Pics. * :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, BOSSHAWG
:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man every1 is on....


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

BAD ASS PICS BRO!! THANKS FOR COVERING THE SHOW!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

FLACO Thank you once again on taking all the photo's for us bro...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII,  A+ on the pics. [/b] :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

The pics look great I am just happy I didnt get caught doing something dumb this time. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *mrchavez, bbaker78634*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15991113
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, bbaker78634
> 
> ...



thanks for coming out it was good to finally see your ride :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 15 2009, 05:28 PM~15991137
> *thanks for coming out it was good to finally see your ride :biggrin:
> *


bet you started to think it didnt exist... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15991156
> *bet you started to think it didnt exist... :biggrin:
> *


be nice bumpkin :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15991198
> *be nice bumpkin :0
> *



:angry: your lucky we are in the toys for tots topic...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15991217
> *:angry: your lucky we are in the toys for tots topic...
> *


 :0 let take it to the bike you got beef topic


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BOSSHAWG, MsDani, oscarb, unique27

GET OFF.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 05:36 PM~15991217
> *:angry: your lucky we are in the toys for tots topic...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15991263
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BOSSHAWG, MsDani, oscarb, unique27
> 
> ...


HEY!!! Leave her alone!!! THAT'S PERSONAL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 05:43 PM~15991263
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BOSSHAWG, MsDani, oscarb, unique27
> 
> ...


Get off? Is that wat you do when you see a Rockets fan? :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 05:50 PM~15991332
> *HEY!!! Leave her alone!!! THAT'S PERSONAL!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15991348
> *Get off? Is that wat you do when you see a Rockets fan?  :uh:
> *



No he doe's that when he gets on LiL.....


wait.....


No that's Big Rick!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 





Sorry Bigg Dogg.....you know I had to!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 05:52 PM~15991348
> *Get off? Is that wat you do when you see a Rockets fan?  :uh:
> *



your the only rockets fan I know...and you know im not scared


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 05:54 PM~15991363
> *No he doe's that when he gets on LiL.....
> wait.....
> No that's Big Rick!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Dec 15 2009, 05:54 PM~15991363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should be.... and one more thing....




































































your ugly and your momma dresses you funny


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15991389
> *:0  :0  :0
> you should be.... and one more thing....
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15991389
> *:0  :0  :0
> you should be.... and one more thing....
> your ugly and your momma dresses you funny
> *


I tried to telling him,but he didn't believe me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15991389
> *:0  :0  :0
> you should be.... and one more thing....
> your ugly and your momma dresses you funny
> *



:angry: so now you wanna bring it to lay it low...your banned from using my quotes for now on... :biggrin: im goin to the 254 thread...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:02 PM~15991419
> *I tried to telling  him,but he didn't believe me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 07:04 PM~15991437
> *:angry: so now you wanna bring it to lay it low...your banned from using my quotes for now on... :biggrin: im goin to the 254 thread...
> *



.....with his arms crossed stomping away.....





:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 06:06 PM~15991465
> *.....with his arms crossed stomping away.....
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 15 2009, 07:10 PM~15991489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HA! :biggrin: 


Wow....I pushed this topic to page 50!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15991561
> *HA!  :biggrin:
> Wow....I pushed this topic to page 50!
> *


almost as old as you :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15991561
> *HA!  :biggrin:
> Wow....I pushed this topic to page 50!
> *


ha i didnt even see u take that 1 pic.. i guess i was too focused .. it came out bad azz though 


thanks carnal


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15991595
> *almost as old as you  :biggrin:
> *



 :angry: :tears: hno: :420:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*GOOD JOB on a GREAT SHOW* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2009, 07:22 PM~15992162
> *GOOD JOB on a GREAT SHOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bRO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, *KANDY_PAINT*

thanks for making it out bro... yall got some nice rides


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15991561
> *HA!  :biggrin:
> Wow....I pushed this topic to page 50!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15990528
> *awww this is a GREAT pic
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, *83's Finest, 83kaddy, tito_ls*


whats going on brothers.. man tuesday nights are boring


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up fellows....... Cold then a bitch 2nite... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Did some editing on some of the pics.......


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Some editing on John's Impala......I mean.....My Impala! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15994793
> *Did some editing on some of the pics.......
> 
> 
> ...



WHERES THE WHITE CADDY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15994793
> *Did some editing on some of the pics.......
> 
> 
> ...


wow....they look so....so...clear .Great great pics flaco

right click save


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15971982
> *Great show guys,wish I could have taking my car...    "G" I wonder why I couldent!!!  :biggrin: jk,jknAnd I showed up in my work uniform but fuck it I made it,hauling ass all the way from my job in Lakeway,tx!  :0
> 
> Again Mad Props guys,Hope yall have another real soon!
> *


For those who dont know,I was only joking when I posted this... Me and gary have since talked about this post in person,and laughed our ass off about it! NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE,but some people on lil take stuff that people post on here to SERIOUS... Yall had a GREAT show,AND MUCH PROPS and RESPECT! I cant wait for yall to have another!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 16 2009, 12:43 AM~15995155
> *WHERES THE WHITE CADDY
> *



It was hiding from me!!!! But don't worry....I got pleanty pics of the white caddy. I mean, it IS my BROTHERS Caddy.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15994793
> *Did some editing on some of the pics.......
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 12:48 AM~15995194
> *wow....they look so....so...clear .Great great pics flaco
> 
> right click save
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 16 2009, 08:42 AM~15996873
> *bad ass
> *


Thanks Miklo!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 16 2009, 07:25 AM~15996832
> *It was hiding from me!!!! But don't worry....I got pleanty pics of the white caddy. I mean, it IS my BROTHERS Caddy.......
> 
> 
> ...


NO THE OTHER WHITE CADDY


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

right click save !

:biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

SAVED !!

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 15 2009, 11:52 PM~15995221
> *For those who dont know,I was only joking when I posted this... Me and gary have since talked about this post in person,and laughed our ass off about it! NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE,but some people on lil take stuff that people post on here to SERIOUS... Yall had a GREAT show,AND MUCH PROPS and RESPECT! I cant wait for yall to have another!!!
> *


your sellin your car 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 16 2009, 10:05 AM~15997168
> *NO THE OTHER WHITE CADDY
> *



Oh....damn what other caddy???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 16 2009, 10:46 AM~15997816
> *your sellin your car
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=5
> *


I am, but not on here... :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 06:02 PM~15991419
> *I tried to telling  him,but he didn't believe me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I know... poor guy is in denial!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 16 2009, 11:15 AM~15998082
> *Oh....damn what other caddy???
> *












:cheesy:

the one on the back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Dec 16 2009, 11:15 AM~15998082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that 1 at the show too over by froggy .. whos lacc is that? :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Dec 16 2009, 10:46 AM~15997816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just seen theses pages too :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=515632&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=515572&st=0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 07:38 PM~16002516
> *i just seen theses pages too  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=515632&st=0
> ...


Yeah thankx miggy,I dont know who the fuck osted this but it was not me... And so far as people hating I could care less... My car will be back out in 2010 redone....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 16 2009, 09:06 PM~16003518
> *Yeah thankx miggy,I dont know who the fuck osted this but it was not me... And so far as people hating I could care less... My car will be back out in 2010 redone....
> *


thats crazy how they got all your pics n shit.. and the guy swears up & down thats his car


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:09 PM~16003538
> *thats crazy how they got all your pics n shit.. and the guy swears up & down thats his car
> *


 Yeah fucking stupid ass mofos,did ya ask him about it or what? I know alot of people on here and in austin and surrounding areas know its my car,yeah Ill be the 1st to admit the doors look stupid,but i didnt do them,and I guess thats what I guess for leting people do shit to my car... But fuck it ill be out for 2010 for all my haters out there by the way HI HATERS!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 16 2009, 04:25 PM~16000662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's got that "i wanna rip your clothes off of you" look on his face. he must have been lookin at that girl that came wit Caddy Kartel too .. not the tom boy lookin 1 but the 1 in all black :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 16 2009, 08:25 AM~15996832
> *It was hiding from me!!!! But don't worry....I got pleanty pics of the white caddy. I mean, it IS my BROTHERS Caddy.......
> 
> 
> ...



thats sick


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 06:14 PM~16001733
> *i seen that 1 at the show too over by froggy .. whos lacc is that?   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15994793
> *Did some editing on some of the pics.......
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots all around bro.Keep up the great work flaco......


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 16 2009, 10:25 PM~16003712
> *thats sick
> *



Thanks.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 16 2009, 10:43 PM~16004674
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 dats you


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 09:27 AM~16007852
> *:0  dats you
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 16 2009, 09:25 PM~16003712
> *He's thick
> *



:0 


















































:roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k it was too easy


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 17 2009, 09:30 AM~16008228
> *:biggrin:
> *


* Nice. * :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 16 2009, 11:46 PM~16004700
> *Great shots all around bro.Keep up the great work flaco......
> *



*THANKS!!! *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 16 2009, 05:25 PM~16000662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Son of a BIOTCH!!! That might have been on the corrupted card! I had a memory card fuck up on me out there. I went back through and retook pics....think I skipped over your Lac cause there were peeps around it and I forgot to roll back to it when there wasn't folks around it. UGH!!!!!! :angry: 


My bad bro....I'll definitely get you some flicks at the next shindig!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 17 2009, 04:06 PM~16011495
> *Son of a BIOTCH!!! That might have been on the corrupted card! I had a memory card fuck up on me out there. I went back through and retook pics....think I skipped over your Lac cause there were peeps around it and I forgot to roll back to it when there wasn't folks around it. UGH!!!!!!  :angry:
> My bad bro....I'll definitely get you some flicks at the next shindig!
> *




i know who to holla at for some bad ass pics


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 17 2009, 03:29 PM~16011727
> *i know who to holla at for some bad ass pics
> *


* Who? * :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 17 2009, 04:45 PM~16011931
> * Who?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


mike jonessss


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 17 2009, 07:16 PM~16013566
> *who?
> *


mike jones

my album coming soon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Big props to Josh for getting a great location for the RO car show !!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 18 2009, 10:14 AM~16018805
> *Big props to Josh for getting a great location for the RO car show !!!!
> :biggrin:
> *




x2!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15971028
> *BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTO/GULF COAST FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING US. THANK YOU TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, MIDNIGHT MEMORIES, KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, LATIN ROLLERZ, MIRACLES, LATIN STYLES AND EVERY OTHER CAR CLUB (SORRY LONG DAY) THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TOYS FOR TOTS, I'M PRETTY SURE ALOT OF KIDS AND FAMILIES WILL BE GREATFUL!
> 
> WITH LOVE AND RESPECT
> ...


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 AM~16019060
> * What's this Central Texas? Is it the new name for Austin? Like how Corpus chapter used to be South Texas?  :dunno:
> *



NO BRO, WE ARE TWO DIFFERENT CHAPTERS. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 18 2009, 08:14 AM~16018805
> *Big props to Josh for getting a great location for the RO car show !!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



Thank you bROther i'm glad it work out for everybody. I talked with Austin's Parks today and the normal sunday money they brought in compared to last Sunday with the the show there.. All i can say is WOW :0 They was very happy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 18 2009, 11:08 AM~16020203
> *NO BRO, WE ARE TWO DIFFERENT CHAPTERS. :biggrin:
> *


 Oh I see.....looks like it will be another Texas takeover next year. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 09:27 AM~16007852
> *:0  dats you
> *



































:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 03:46 PM~16030503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^nice pics^^^


----------

